# Chi Fears



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My biggest fear is that a hawk ir a turkey vulcher will pick one of my two up and fly away. I am nit in the country (DC Metro) but there is a large park a mile away. I never let my two out without me there even though the bassets keep an eye out too.

What are your fears?


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I live in the woods also, have saw bears, cougars, eagles, deer and coyottes in my yard. I had a eagle try to get my little Roxy I was right there and was able to grab her but she was bleeding from talon marks on her side. I don't know how she got away. I did loose her tragically to 2 coyottes who cornered her, Both my daughter and I were right there but they were so fast. We were screaming and I chased them into the woods. They took her so fast they didn't "shake" her first so she was screaming too. I still have nightmares about it. It was 130 in the afternoon. That is why I use pee pads and Zoey never goes outside without being on a very short leash. So I understand your fear and don't blame you. My fear for her now is that she will get so excited when someone comes to visit that she will jump on the couch and fall off the back.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh Zoey's mom that is so horrible.. 

My biggest fears are mostly for Izzie. She is pretty small, 3.8 lbs, and very thin framed and dainty, and I worry about her getting stepped on. Bella is 2x her size and much thicker boned. Also when we go to dog parks Izzie getting stepped on by bigger dogs (hasn't been yet). Also, for both the girls, them getting sick or getting into something that will cause an obstruction or something. Izzie was VERY sick at about 5 months old. I didn't think she was going to make it, it could have been Parvo, we aren't sure. Either way, it was a horrible experience. I fear either of them getting that sick again.. 

We live in an upstairs apartment and only use pee pads right now. Plus, we don't live in an area where there are hawks or coyotes or anything.. so fortunately those fears don't apply to me right now.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh how terifying for you zoeys mom, I fear the same thing. We have eagles, hawks, owls, muskrats and a pit but next door that the owners don't do anything with. I also fear that they will get hit by a car that these same neighbors speed up and down the road with. When they are outside I am there with them to make sure they do not go running.g into the road. But they are pretty good about not doing that, unless a kid walks by and Guillermo being so friendly and will go with anybody and wants to be everybody's friend, little stinker!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

mine are never off a leash........ never........ for these fears everyone else have..... *hugs* to the others that have had the nightmares......


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I fear the Hawks, Owls, foxes, and other animals we live by a very wooded area. Also her getting stepped on. Other dogs we usually have some stray dogs running around and our neighbors dogs aren't leashed. Rocki is always leashed to the runner and Daisy is on a leash attached to my hand. I always go out with her and thats why I'm trying to train her to use the pee pad but shes bent on going outside, which is going to be hell on her in winter when the snow could possibly be as tall as her.


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

KritterMom said:


> I always go out with her and thats why I'm trying to train her to use the pee pad but shes bent on going outside,


Do you think you could get her to talk to Paco. He has no problem going inside and I am trying to get him to go out.


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

Zoey's mom - I am so sorry! That must have been awful. I don't remember reading your story before but I may have because the first week we had Paco I dreamed that a bird was trying to fly away with him and I was holding the leash and screaming and crying. We live in a wooded rural area too. I always am with him when he is outside. If we hear a bird when we are out I always tell him -see, that is why you have to stay with Mommy!
I'm glad you have your pretty little Zoey now! She is a sweetheart!


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Blondie87 said:


> Oh Zoey's mom that is so horrible..
> 
> My biggest fears are mostly for Izzie. She is pretty small, 3.8 lbs, and very thin framed and dainty, and I worry about her getting stepped on.


My town does these First Night Out events, basically it's a ton of people
gathered down town and there are live bands, and vendors of all types. The 
last one I went to, I saw this lady walking her Chi on a leash and the Chi was
smaller than Mimi at 4 pounds, and I was freaking out because she was walking
her through these huge crowds of people like it was nothing! I was so
scared someone was going to STEP ON HER!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

My biggest fear is that he will get attacked by a big dog.  That's why we don't go to dog parks. (Even though I think he would absolutely love it.) He almost got attacked by a group of 3 loose golden retrievers who came charging down the street and narrowly escaped. Since then I have been afraid that he will get snatched by a big dog.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

For me its other dogs. In the UK we dont really have any predators big enough to take a Chi (except foxes in some areas) but I do worry when they are in the park or field that they might be attacked. I try not to let it show though coz I want them to be able to behave like normal dogs as much as possible.
If there was a possibility of them being attacked by wildlife though I would def revise their off lead priveleges..


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

my fears are everyday that i will wake up and find tillie gone or dead , everytime i take her out i think something or someone is going to kill her and when i leave her at home i think i will come home to find her killed , im scared about her being spayed i think shes going to die , i think im just permently scared im going to lose her


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*My biggest fear is that another big dog will hurt one of them or a large bird swoop down and get them (lots of owls around here). I walk them with harnesses because they use to try to get out of their collars when another dog would be around so i put the harnesses on them. Getting loose and getting hit by a car would be devastating as well. *


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Hawks, owls, foxes, coyotes . . . even when Finn is in a hiking pouch on my chest, the hawks swoop overhead to check him out. My Chis' "yard" is pathetic--a 4-foot high X-pen under the deck, where I stand while they do their business. I want to put up a totally enclosed area for them someday.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah I wondered if I was the only one. I let mine run free with my two bassets in a 6ft privacy fence otherwise they are on leashes. My eyes are always in the sky.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Ote has a very large soft spot and I am TERRIFIED that she will bump her head too hard, or have something go through the spot. It makes me so nervous.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zoey's mom, I'm very sorry about what happened, my heart goes out to you. Hugs.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You know girls, it's strange but I don't have any fears.
I understand that there are potential risks, so I take precautions,
but I do not fear different possible horrible scenarios. I just do my
best to keep my dogs happy, healthy and safe. Even though I am 
very careful and watchful, I still had my share of scary situations, 
yet they did not scar me. Life happens even when we do everything 
to prevent bad things. Best we can do is take precautions, but nothing 
is guaranteed, therefore living with fears won't do anyone any good.


----------



## GoldenPig (Mar 31, 2012)

I fear everything, since I've never had a Chihuahua before and I'm a little lost. But, I guess I fear turning my sweet, calm, quiet little Trudee into a neurotic if I don't do everything just right.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Zoey's mom I am so sorry!

I really do not have any fears with Jaxx. I just try to protect him the best way I can. After he was attacked by two dogs I was worried for a while but I just pay attention to our surroundings when we are out and pay close attention to him. I have gotten good at picking Jaxx up really fast. We saw the two dogs that attacked him this morning and they made a bee line for Jaxx but before they could get to him he was in my arms. I think Jaxx has some type of scent that makes bigger dogs want to go after him.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Zoey's Mom said:


> I live in the woods also, have saw bears, cougars, eagles, deer and coyottes in my yard. I had a eagle try to get my little Roxy I was right there and was able to grab her but she was bleeding from talon marks on her side. I don't know how she got away. I did loose her tragically to 2 coyottes who cornered her, Both my daughter and I were right there but they were so fast. We were screaming and I chased them into the woods. They took her so fast they didn't "shake" her first so she was screaming too. I still have nightmares about it. It was 130 in the afternoon. That is why I use pee pads and Zoey never goes outside without being on a very short leash. So I understand your fear and don't blame you. My fear for her now is that she will get so excited when someone comes to visit that she will jump on the couch and fall off the back.


OMG!! I am now traumitized with that visual!! How aweful!! I'm always afraid of stuff like this happening, but hearing it first hand brings me back to reality where my chis safety is concerned. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Suzn said:


> Do you think you could get her to talk to Paco. He has no problem going inside and I am trying to get him to go out.


As long as he'll teach Daisy to use the pee pads, lol.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Zoey's Mom said:


> I live in the woods also, have saw bears, cougars, eagles, deer and coyottes in my yard. I had a eagle try to get my little Roxy I was right there and was able to grab her but she was bleeding from talon marks on her side. I don't know how she got away. I did loose her tragically to 2 coyottes who cornered her, Both my daughter and I were right there but they were so fast. We were screaming and I chased them into the woods. They took her so fast they didn't "shake" her first so she was screaming too. I still have nightmares about it. It was 130 in the afternoon. That is why I use pee pads and Zoey never goes outside without being on a very short leash. So I understand your fear and don't blame you. My fear for her now is that she will get so excited when someone comes to visit that she will jump on the couch and fall off the back.


OMG I just wanted cry after reading this. I am so sorry you had to witness this and this happened to your little girl. I am so sorry.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Zoey's Mom, that is such a horrific story, I'm so sorry you lost your baby in such a shocking and violent way. We are lucky that where we live there are no predators. It is very rural here, but the wildlife tends to stay away. The biggest carnivores we have are the red fox and badger. There have been stories of Eagle Owls escaping from captivity and attacking dogs, but nothing native.
I do worry about other dogs, but I'm good enough at reading dogs body language to see if a dog is a potential threat, so my two are off the lead all the time. Plus they are very good with other dogs.
My main fear is that they will get stolen. I never leave them alone in the car, and wouldn't dream of tying them up outside a shop. Here in the UK small dogs, even mixed breed ones have a high resale value. There are websites like Preloved which are full of adverts for toy dogs selling for at least £300. I wonder how many of them have been stolen. I have known breeders have whole litters stolen, often the pups aren't even weaned. Very scary.


----------



## klein (Dec 17, 2011)

now that my pup jumps up on not only the sofa but also my bed, i am so scared because the bed is way too high for him to jump back down and he tried to jump off it a couple of times and although he did not seem to cry/hurt himself he did seem shocked.
i cant do anything but keep a very close eye on him and help him down IF he lets me catch him while he is jumping around like a rabbit!
really freaks me out 

other fear is that i was thinking of leaving him out to play a little on the roof terrace once it is summer but i have these vicious SEAGULLS flying around (live just by the sea) and they just snap up pigeons right off the street and devoure them as if nothing (witnessed it already) so i am scared they would do that to Klein..

but yup, i never leave him anywhere except at home without his leash..


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

klein said:


> now that my pup jumps up on not only the sofa but also my bed, i am so scared because the bed is way too high for him to jump back down and he tried to jump off it a couple of times and although he did not seem to cry/hurt himself he did seem shocked.


Plastic stairs covered in shearling for about $20, mine love theirs.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Thank you for all your kind words. I can totally relate with all your fears. We never let Roxy outside by herself as someone was always with her. She loved to run around the yard and I would have NEVER thought something like this happen with someone right there with her esp in broad daylight but it was so fast. Sometimes I feel quilty that Zoey can't run around the yard and play. But we will never go through that again. So even if you go outside with your chi and you have predators, they are not safe unless on a leash. I just wanted to share this story with you. Maybe it could help save a little in the future.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

My husband, myself, and Miya will be in DC next weekend...April 6-8. We'll be doing the site seeing thing, but if you want to meet up for a breakfast play date we'd love it


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Zoey's mom, that is awful! I don' t have a fenced yard so my two are always on a leash. But you know even then I am afraid a big dog will get them. I have always worried that if the dog was big enough it could jump up and take them out of my arms. Also I take Taz with me a lot and I am terrified someone will steal her so I never take my eyes off of her. Once a lady at a dog boutique made a big fuss over Taz and asked me for my address so she could mail me a little dress she won in a raffle that was too small for her dog. I gave it to her and then worried that she was going to come to my house and steal Taz. I didn't quit worrying until the little dress came in the mail and then I was ashamed for my suspicions.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

teetee said:


> My husband, myself, and Miya will be in DC next weekend...April 6-8. We'll be doing the site seeing thing, but if you want to meet up for a breakfast play date we'd love it


I have like 4 things going on this week let me see how they go as I would definately love to meet you


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> My biggest fear is that he will get attacked by a big dog.  That's why we don't go to dog parks. (Even though I think he would absolutely love it.) He almost got attacked by a group of 3 loose golden retrievers who came charging down the street and narrowly escaped. Since then I have been afraid that he will get snatched by a big dog.


At the beach the other day there was a big black dog loose walking around..he got really close to Miya. It made me really nervous because he didn't look too friendly, but it was fine. I did notice though that, as soon as I realized there was a big loose dog, I put myself between the dog and Miya. I'd take a bite for her


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Huly said:


> I have like 4 things going on this week let me see how they go as I would definately love to meet you


alright keep me posted


----------

